# What smart phone are you using?



## brudgers (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new phone and wondered what people are using.


----------



## Coug Dad (Apr 7, 2010)

Droid.  Great for everything, but awkward as a phone, especially when driving.  It does not hang up easily and I have accidentally made a follow call thinking I had hung up.  I do not think the sound quality as a phone is all that great.  I love all the other features though.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Apr 7, 2010)

BlackBerry 830.

Get something else.

I can access business as well as personal emails and connect with my calendar at work but anything web based is miserable in the visual display and frequently without the necessary fields available.


----------



## pwood (Apr 7, 2010)

where i live there is not a smart enough wireless phone that i can get reception with so i use a ma bell rotary dial phone leased by the month. i use smoke signals on clear days!:mrgreen:


----------



## mjesse (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had a Palm Treo, Blackberry, and now iPhone. All were good in their own ways, but unless you need the walkie-talkie feature of a Blackberry, the iPhone wins hands down.


----------



## texas transplant (Apr 7, 2010)

brudgers,

They are not flashy or anything, but I have used different versions of the Palm Treo's for years.   Email, calender, appointment reminders,texting, occasional use on the web works fairly simply, they have all been easy to tie back into the computer email and calender system.   Phone takes a little getting use to the proper angle to be able to hear well.  Will take more abuse than most of the others.  Using a model 755 right now, have ordered a Pro (email server upgrade required high level software than the almost 3 year old 755 would run) to replace it.

I like the real button almost full keyboard.


----------



## FredK (Apr 7, 2010)

None.  Still look for phone booths to make calls from.  Way cheaper.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, me too FredK.

I'm still yelling across the lake so my voice projects and carries better......these :ugeek:'s


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll be looking also...I took mine swimming...smart phones don't swim.


----------



## cda (Apr 7, 2010)

TJacobs

WHY do they call them """smart"" phones then??

no Ipad buyers out there??????


----------



## RJJ (Apr 7, 2010)

Because a bunch of dumb butts buy them and keep pushing the buttons hoping someone will call them and they can look important in Walmart!


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 7, 2010)

I did use pay phones but now all the pay phones are dead in this town.

I just got a pre-pay tracfone and I am very happy with it and no contract.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Apr 7, 2010)

waiting for the nextel droid this summer


----------



## cda (Apr 7, 2010)

Glad I am not a droid

droɪd]

1.n.

a robot-like person; a nerd.


----------



## Fritz (Apr 7, 2010)

So how well do any of these work for the aged old rockers with hearing aids.

No comments from the youth out there, your time will come.

Fritz


----------



## peach (Apr 7, 2010)

You don't often see a Red Green comment..  

I am resisting any kind of smart phone... leave me a voice mail.. leave me an e-mail... I'll get back to you..


----------



## Lou Marks (Apr 7, 2010)

Smart Communications

Use a Note Pad with a Verizon card, have a Yahoo phone account. Use heand phone and mike. Give me both a computer and phone.


----------



## pyrguy (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm using a Jack. Works good as a phone but I am not using the 'smart' features. I like the full keyboard for texting the grandkids and the calendar for keeping track of Dr's appointments and birthdays.


----------



## pwood (Apr 8, 2010)

Bootleg said:
			
		

> I did use pay phones but now all the pay phones are dead in this town. I just got a pre-pay tracfone and I am very happy with it and no contract.


bootleg,

i was considering a trac phone for when i am out where i can get a signal. how is your reception and what was the cost and how do you add minutes?



			
				Fritz said:
			
		

> So how well do any of these work for the aged old rockers with hearing aids. No comments from the youth out there, your time will come.
> 
> fritz,
> 
> ...


----------



## alora (Apr 8, 2010)

PDA/Phone:  AT&T Tilt (Actually by HTC).  Windows Mobile 6.1 Pro.  32GB memory card.


----------



## D a v e W (Apr 11, 2010)

Simple Motorola flip phone, nothing special. Peach said it great, leave me a message or email and I will get back to you.

Don't need know stinkin smart phone, might show me up!

Actually with budget cuts, guess what everyone is losing? We start straightening used staples next week.


----------



## beach (Apr 13, 2010)

Droid...........................


----------



## jim baird (Apr 14, 2010)

Off topic, but I remain a cellphone refusenik.

Am the only one of my family, even extended family who doesn't have one, except for two brothers who are tech neanderthals even compared to me.


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 14, 2010)

pwood said:
			
		

> bootleg,i was considering a trac phone for when i am out where i can get a signal. how is your reception and what was the cost and how do you add minutes?


pwood,

I haven't had any problems with the reception.

I bought the phone at Costco for $19.95 with double the minutes which means when you buy 100 minutes you get 200. You can buy more airtime on the Tracfone web site and the phone has a running total on the screen.

The best part is no contract.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Apr 14, 2010)

I saw that you can get the I-codes subscription for the Ipod touch. Has anyone tried this? It would be nice to have all the codes in your pocket when the contractor says, "prove it."

In terms of phone I have the GZONE contractor's phone through Verizon. It is dust proof, water proof for five min., and drop proof from 15'. I dropped it off a second story scaffold onto a concrete floor last year. The battery fell off. I put it back on and it works fine. Phone is almost three years old and original battery still holds a full charge. When it decides to die I will buy the same one again.


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 15, 2010)

Pwood,

CORRECTION:

After speaking with my wife I bought the Tracfone at Walmart for $19.95 this phone works best for someone who isn’t long winded.

I like how you can load the air-time into the phone as you need to without being tied into a contract.

I bought 450 air-time minutes online for $78.00 and Tracfone doubled my minutes to 900, you can also buy a phone card at a mini-mart type store.

I don’t spend much time per call on the phone but I like having a phone with me.


----------



## Mule (Apr 15, 2010)

I just love it when you get a text message that says "Call me!" Well Duuh! Why didn't you just call me instead of texting. I'm sorry...I'm just not into this texting thing!


----------



## brudgers (May 7, 2010)

Just to wrap this up, I got an unlocked Nokia E71 from Amazon.

Syncs with Outlook, has true GPS, and connects to a regular Wireless LAN like a laptop (I can get my email without paying $30/month for G3).

Camera is good enough for jobsite work at 3.2 megapixels, and has good lighting and exposure controls.  Also has a built in LED flash.

Battery life seems pretty good, and I got a car charger for $0.01 + $2.98 shipping from Amazon to go with it.  How someone makes money on that, I don't know.


----------



## mmmarvel (May 8, 2010)

Crackberry ... er, Blackberry.  I got one for my personal use then when I got to the city, they gave me one for city use (same model too).  It looks like they are slowly going away, I'm very prejudice AGAINST apple products so I if at all possible I'll try to find anything except an Iphone when it's time to upgrade.  Besides, I seem to have real problems with my stubby fingers trying to use those dad gum touch screens - I much prefer actual keys.


----------



## jar546 (May 8, 2010)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Just to wrap this up, I got an unlocked Nokia E71 from Amazon.  Syncs with Outlook, has true GPS, and connects to a regular Wireless LAN like a laptop (I can get my email without paying $30/month for G3).
> 
> Camera is good enough for jobsite work at 3.2 megapixels, and has good lighting and exposure controls.  Also has a built in LED flash.
> 
> Battery life seems pretty good, and I got a car charger for $0.01 + $2.98 shipping from Amazon to go with it.  How someone makes money on that, I don't know.


Let us know how it works out and give us some feedback after a while.

FYI I am on my 4th, yes 4th Blackberry Storm in 5 months.  They just do not hold up at all. I would like an I Phone but cannot leave Verizon and Verizon blows away the competition where I live with coverage due to the mountains.

An inspector friend of mine bought a Droid for he and his daughter and is thrilled.  I told him to call me in a month or two and give me a report then.   I will probably be on my 5th Storm by then anyway (all under warranty)


----------



## brudgers (May 9, 2010)

My wife got an iPhone.

My impression is it's really cool visually, but it's got drawbacks as a phone.

I found it difficult to use with one hand because I can't use my thumb to hold it... wherever your my touches, the phone reads it as input.

It's the same issue I had eight years ago with one of these:  http://www.visorcentral.com/content/Stories/1346-1.htm (I got mine as the first Treo's were coming out and the PCS module was $20.00).

I believe that using two hands creates a more engaging experience (which is backed up by the iPhone visuals), but I don't think it's a more efficient or productive one.


----------

